# DirecTV Could Buy Voom HD



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*DirecTV Could Buy Voom HD*



> Washington, D.C. (January 3, 2007) -- Liberty Media, which recently purchased satcaster DIRECTV, is now interested in buying Rainbow Media, which includes 15 Voom High-Definition TV channels.
> 
> .........


Read the rest of the story from: *TVPredictions*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

More accurately, it appears that Liberty, DirecTV soon to be parent company... is considering purchasing Rainbow Media...

Which could in turn lead to Voom HD content being available on DirecTV.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Well...isn't that interesting. I've never seen any of the Voom channels. But from comments I've read they're not so great. Is this a good thing just from a "more HD channels" standpoint????


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Will D* subs need any other equipment to be able to receive these channels if it works out that way?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Well...isn't that interesting. I've never seen any of the Voom channels. But from comments I've read they're not so great. Is this a good thing just from a "more HD channels" standpoint????


IMHO... it would be just that... just some more HD channels to throw around, but not a replacement for "network" HD versions, like National Geographic and others.



HDTVsportsfan said:


> Will D* subs need any other equipment to be able to receive these channels if it works out that way?


I would highly doubt it... as DirecTV has spent a lot of time an money getting the 5LNB dish out there.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

Would DISH lose the VOOM channels?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I don't know a terrible amount about this part of DBS. I just thought I've read over the past that D* and E* share one or more of the same satellites or E* rents some transponders...something like that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

7thton said:


> Would DISH lose the VOOM channels?


I doubt it, since they do have a contract with them...


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

7thton said:


> Would DISH lose the VOOM channels?


Probably not, since they own the satellites!  Liberty Media buying Rainbow Media at this point would mean nothing other that Liberty Media wanting to buy Rainbow Media.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I suppose the Voom channels could be uplinked to D* sats just as easily as E*.

This is good news for me, as a movie fan! Can't ever get enough movies.

Thanks for the info, Earl.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Thanks for the info, Earl.


The info didn't come from me... it came from Philip Swan at TVPredictions... I just did my daily google search to see what articles where out there.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Well, I don't know a terrible amount about this part of DBS. I just thought I've read over the past that D* and E* share one or more of the same satellites or E* rents some transponders...something like that.


D* and E* don't share satellites, each has their own fleet. They do have two orbital locations, 110 and 119, in common but that's it.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

RAD said:


> D* and E* don't share satellites, each has their own fleet. They do have two orbital locations, 110 and 119, in common but that's it.


Oh..O.K.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

7thton said:


> Would DISH lose the VOOM channels?


I doubt it since, as has been mentioned, E* has a contract with them. I don't see it as any different from both E* and D* carrying ESPNHD, for example. They just wind up beamed from two different satellite arrays - DirecTv's and Dish's.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

We know that the new birds will add a lot of capacity and more content is always better, but at what cost. If the Voom channels create a higher price for HD programming, then I don't want them. I think that after having spent $10 (and more) per month for the existing HD choices, I would hope that new channels are added for no additional cost, for at least the forseeable future.

If Voom is going to add to the cost of HD, please make it a premium, like HBO. There is really very little that I would watch. I am not one that will watch something jsut because it's HD, I want content that is entertaining. I have a hunch that, if this happens, we are going to see the HD package go up to $15 or so. 

We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Bullwinkle501 (Sep 13, 2002)

I know at one point in January of 2005 Echostar bought all of Voom from Cablevision, and doesn't Echostar still have a substantial position in Voom? Did I miss something?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I would hope they don't go and increase the HD package costs, especially for existing subs. We've been paying for it for pitifully little content, and they just feed in to the cable monsters adverts that we have to pay for HD...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bullwinkle501 said:


> I know at one point in January of 2005 Echostar bought all of Voom from Cablevision, and doesn't Echostar still have a substantial position in Voom? Did I miss something?


No, no and apparently. Echostar bought Rainbow 1, the Voom satellite at 61.5 and renamed it Echostar 12.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Bullwinkle501 said:


> I know at one point in January of 2005 Echostar bought all of Voom from Cablevision, and doesn't Echostar still have a substantial position in Voom? Did I miss something?


Echostar bought all of Voom's _ satellites_ back in tha' day.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

On another note, did anyone else see the link on the referenced website that has Swanni's review of the HR20? He pretty much indicated it was a POS. Here's the link to the article in case it doesn't show up when you go to the website:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/askswanni122806.htm


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which could in turn lead to Voom HD content being available on DirecTV.


Mr. Swann can dream all he wants, but several things must happen before DirecTV carries Voom content:

1. Much more bandwidth (>9 months off)
2. Commitment to better PQ (at least for the Voom channels)
3. A contract with Voom

I'd also like to nip the "Liberty owns DirecTV" talk in the bud. Liberty is negotiating for a controlling interest in DirecTV; not outright ownership.

DirecTV already has access to Voom should they choose to carry it. They just don't have the means to do so at this time. Voom (nor Dish Network) is holding up the process.

What's being suggested here is akin to saying that you might be able to get a Mercedes V8 engine in a Neon because Daimler bought Chrysler.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

captain_video said:


> On another note, did anyone else see the link on the referenced website that has Swanni's review of the HR20? He pretty much indicated it was a POS. Here's the link to the article in case it doesn't show up when you go to the website:
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/askswanni122806.htm


Yes, it was seen.

The original thread, discussing that article...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73890

And the rebutal article that was posted a few hours later on the same site;
http://www.tvpredictions.com/radike122106.htm


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sorahl said:


> I would hope they don't go and increase the HD package costs, especially for existing subs. We've been paying for it for pitifully little content, and they just feed in to the cable monsters adverts that we have to pay for HD...


Well in my area Cablevision is running adverts that say in effect:

No extra charge for HD....

In fine print at the bottom for hd versions of channels that are already subscribed. My take is IOWs if only basic cable on locals in HD, if HBO then HBO HD etc. Buried in teh fine print is also that the HD channels require a HD cable box rental to view the channels. so for the "Free HD" I would have to pay a monthly rental fee. I believe when I checked the box was around $10 a month and the remote was extra, and additional if I wanted a HD DVR box. Things may have changed in pricing since I checked several months ago of course.

Bottom line free HD that only costs the rental fee per month..... When I checked to get the free HD locals was only a larger monthly charge for the box rental then I'm paying for basic cable.

Anybody remember the old adverts about cable locals free and satellite you pay? Or with cable the exclusive (my area) Channel 12 news that repeats every 1/2 hour? Or many of the other knocks? Guy on the roof adjusting the dish all the time etc.

Like they say no equipment to buy, just pay the rental fee that they don't mention when they say no equip. to buy....


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Following is a partial quote from John Malone reported by SkyREPORT 1/3/2007....it gives some insight into his thinking.........
----------------------
Malone said although many observers believe the federal government would continue to disapprove of a merger deal, the companies could still work together on various projects, specifically HDTV. If the government won't let the two companies join forces, the Liberty chair said they could save a lot of money by cooperating in certain areas. 

"We could form an alliance with EchoStar and share a high-definition platform, which would either double the capacity or cut the costs in half," Malone told Broadcasting & Cable. "We could develop content jointly with EchoStar for that high-definition platform, which would be very interesting."


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

10% is a rather high failure rate and I could see where the replacement rate might well be higher than 10%. Perhaps a poll is in order to determine the replacement rate.

I think Mr. Radike has overstepped the bounds in speaking for his circle of fellow HR20 users. Even the most militant HR20 apologists admit to having the occasional issue.

After a while, the bug bites become less noticeable, but they are there nonetheless.

Throughout all of this, it is interesting to note that the one major malfunction of the HR20 is still the fundamental DVR functionality.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> Buried in teh fine print is also that the HD channels require a HD cable box rental to view the channels.


Gummint policy requires that a cable box _not_ be required to receive HD locals; only a QAM tuner.


----------



## casolorz (Oct 25, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Well...isn't that interesting. I've never seen any of the Voom channels. But from comments I've read they're not so great. Is this a good thing just from a "more HD channels" standpoint????


Most of the channels aren't very interesting other than the occasional documentary or weird show. Monster and the Kung Fu channel are great for people who love those kind of movies, I personally like the "its so crappy its funny horror movies" and a few of my friends love the kung fu movies so those two channels make it all worth it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I think Mr. Radike has overstepped the bounds in speaking for his circle of fellow HR20 users. Even the most militant HR20 apologists admit to having the occasional issue.


Apparently not...there's a good-sized thread of other folks (me included) who have *not *had any issues since install (scheduling, viewing, playback, audio, remote buttons, or any other). In addition, other such non-problem users have been posted on other sites, so this fellow is not alone by any means.

Now... :backtotop


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Morning Bridge mentioned the Rainbow Media Negotiations.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know how improved the VOOM channels are now, but when I had VOOM they were nothing to write home about. Pretty to look at, but the content was "meh..."

Just my two cents.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone who feels VOOM content is boring are just boring people.

Voom content is extremely wide ranging, from Art to SciFi, to extreme sports, team sports, travel, classic movies, fashion, news, music concerts, just to name a few. Of course if your genre is porn or Jerry Springer type TV you are just SOL on Voom collection. You won't find your fav. trailer trash TV on Voom.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> Anyone who feels VOOM content is boring are just boring people.
> 
> Voom content is extremely wide ranging, from Art to SciFi, to extreme sports, team sports, travel, classic movies, fashion, news, music concerts, just to name a few. Of course if your genre is porn or Jerry Springer type TV you are just SOL on Voom collection. You won't find your fav. trailer trash TV on Voom.


As with the arguments with "what channels" should be dropped added.
Each channel has a target audience.

There must be "someone" watching those channels (including the Voom), or they would have no $$$ value


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There must be "someone" watching those channels (including the Voom), or they would have no $$$ value


The dollar value at this time could be just to allow E* to say look at all the HD channels that we have on our system compared to D* or cable.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i used to have voom for service until they went belly up, the had the channels ok, but it is the same repeated movies over and over each month, nothing to brag about, and i got 3 voom receivers, still have the ota antenna that they supplied with the recievers to receive the locals, but in order for them to work with the ota, you needed to have them still activated until they shut it down, and that i did and they still work well


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Anyone who feels VOOM content is boring are just boring people.
> 
> Voom content is extremely wide ranging, from Art to SciFi, to extreme sports, team sports, travel, classic movies, fashion, news, music concerts, just to name a few. Of course if your genre is porn or Jerry Springer type TV you are just SOL on Voom collection. You won't find your fav. trailer trash TV on Voom.


Like I said, I had VOOM when they first started up, and at the time, things were repeated so often it was like the early days of Cinemax or HBO where you could watch Harper Valley PTA 40 times a month. The content was lacking.

How about limiting the discussion to DBS and not personalities of posters?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Anyone who feels VOOM content is boring are just boring people.
> 
> Voom content is extremely wide ranging, from Art to SciFi, to extreme sports, team sports, travel, classic movies, fashion, news, music concerts, just to name a few. Of course if your genre is porn or Jerry Springer type TV you are just SOL on Voom collection. You won't find your fav. trailer trash TV on Voom.


Well I can make the same statement for anything that I like.
People who feel the NFL is boring are just boring people.
People who feel reality shows are boring are just boring people.
People who feel baseball is boring are just boring people.

See? Works great. :hurah:


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Voom has already been available to any provider, It's just that E* has been the only one to take them up on it. Is it possible that Liberty feels that they can buy the existing infrastructure and change/improve the content?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

After looking over some Voom movie schedules, I see a lot that I would like.

Of course, I don't know how much it changes from month-to-month.

And they have several Voom channels so that there will hopefully be at least a channel or two that most people will want. I would never watch Rave or Treasure, but my wife and daughter probably would. They would watch no World Cinema or Monsters, but those two would probably be my favorites. 

I don't think they expect anyone to watch them all, and if you judge the value of a package by how many of the channels you watch, they are probably overpriced. But I'd like the chance to sign up (and keep Sunday Ticket and the other things I prefer about D*.)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Malone buys things to make money (well, who doesn't). I think it totally unrelated to DirecTV other then by owning both he'd have a platform to have his new channels broadcast on. But Rainbow Media is a lot more then just the Voom HD channels. It's also MSG and FSN New York amoung other things. Those 2 along with the 3 Liberty got from News corp they are starting to build up a new regional sports network group. Perhaps there is a plan.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

off topic but ...



TBoneit said:


> ...
> 
> Anybody remember the old adverts about cable locals free and satellite you pay? Or with cable the exclusive (my area) Channel 12 news that repeats every 1/2 hour? Or many of the other knocks? Guy on the roof adjusting the dish all the time etc.
> 
> Like they say no equipment to buy, just pay the rental fee that they don't mention when they say no equip. to buy....


here is a ad from time warner talking about that sitiation. 




but here is a customer with time warner cable and saying how poor it is





D* "dump cable and make $50"


----------



## rocketman24 (Jan 3, 2007)

> Apparently not...there's a good-sized thread of other folks (me included) who have not had any issues since install (scheduling, viewing, playback, audio, remote buttons, or any other). In addition, other such non-problem users have been posted on other sites, so this fellow is not alone by any means.


Well, add me to the list who have never posted but have had problems. I am disappointed in the HR20. It's just not reliable. I've had multiple programs that would not play. I've had a couple of lockups, a couple of really bad cases of slowdowns.

Should I ask DTV to replace my unit?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rocketman24 said:


> Should I ask DTV to replace my unit?


No, as pretty much everything you listed is related to software, not hardware.
So replacing it, won't change anything in the long run.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok for those posting about problems with a DVR, please take those comments to the correct DVR forum. This thread is for the VOOM talk not having issues with a DVR. Thank you.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok for those posting about problems with a DVR, please take those comments to the correct DVR forum. This thread is for the VOOM talk not having issues with a DVR. Thank you.


Some people just aren't happy without their 'daily' rant - on OR off-topic.


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

harsh said:


> 10% is a rather high failure rate and I could see where the replacement rate might well be higher than 10%. Perhaps a poll is in order to determine the replacement rate.
> 
> I think Mr. Radike has overstepped the bounds in speaking for his circle of fellow HR20 users. Even the most militant HR20 apologists admit to having the occasional issue.
> 
> ...


Speak for yourself.

My HR20 has been and is working fine.

If you use DEET you may avoid some of those bug bites!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... please, last warning...

Back to the Original Topic of the thread... VOOM -> Liberty possible purchasing Rainbow, and what they may mean to DirecTV HD Service


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't say I'm at all excited about this. I had the voom channels when I had e* and they were very repetive. The picture was amazing but the content was always the same. Rave was the only channel I cared for. If D* buys voom I hope they do some major changes and get better content.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Seems a lot of people are knocking the Voom channels. I am very interested in channels like Family Room, Kung Fu and Game Play. To each their own I guess.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> Well in my area Cablevision is running adverts that say in effect:
> 
> No extra charge for HD....Like they say no equipment to buy, just pay the rental fee that they don't mention when they say no equip. to buy....


I didn't say they were telling the truth, that would be out of character for Cable. But just as any political party they can say anything they want and the truth be damned. Part of what DirecTV has to do is be upfront and provide a better service/equipment.

I would be excited to have VOOM added but I just don't want to end up paying a lot more. 
I think all i really want is to have the existing channels start to transition to HD, starting with PBS and SCIFI


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

rocketman24 said:


> a couple of really bad cases of slowdowns.


Is that the opposite of a really bad case of the runs? !rolling

Seriously, my $.02. *IF* the HD package can stay the same price with voom, I say bring them on. Who wouldn't want a few more channels for the same price?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

If we get additional channels because they purchase them, then the cost for us should be less than adding other HD channels. That said, this could lead to more subscribers and hopefully less of a cost increase.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I would have to think that once D* has a lot more HD channels that they will have to offer tiers for the the programming. Would be nice to see something like

5-10 channels
11-15 channels
16-20 channels

Ands so on and so forth although not likely it will go that way. Combine what I amsaying with allowing us to pick which ones we want and I think you have a plan that a LOT of people would be happy with.



purtman said:


> If we get additional channels because they purchase them, then the cost for us should be less than adding other HD channels. That said, this could lead to more subscribers and hopefully less of a cost increase.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

this thread brings up a point.
I am a long time D*TV customer, and recent HDTV/HR20 customer.
my best friend is ditto, except he's DISH.
another totally non techie friend, lives out in the woods, D*TV customer is going to go HD after she saw my TV. Her local TV store guy (yes, really a local TV store ! says dish is better.
I think the HR20 w/D*TV is better, she says "they have 10more HD channels!"
I responded.......are you going to watch the Kung Fu HD channel???????/etc etc, useless channels.
I'd like NG HD, Lifetime HD and several other national, popular channels in HD rather than useless nitch channels.........
Is there a place to go on this forum such as DISH vs. D*TV/ HD DVR thread?
I think it would be most usefull for those having to make the decision on which service to go with for HD. My personal opinion, is and granted it's perhaps slanted, is that D*TV's service, DVR (GUI) is superior.
One more caveot, no HD sat channels in Springfield MA, so those would be via OTH, and the HR20 has TWO.
Dan


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

For more HD channels (when they have the capacity) I would rather them add all of the regional sports channel HD feeds than stuff like Voom, but as others have said, folks like different things. I understand that and realize they need a broader range of content than just what I am interested in. Of course I wish they could just carry every HD channel available, then that would make everyone happy about content.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

harsh said:


> Mr. Swann can dream all he wants, but several things must happen before DirecTV carries Voom content:
> 
> 1. Much more bandwidth (>9 months off)


I am pretty sure everyone here discussing the issue is doing so in that context.



> 2. Commitment to better PQ (at least for the Voom channels)


What do you mean? A blood oath? What kind of commitment do you want? You mean more than the billions laid out for the new satellite? What is so special about Voom channels that they require a special committment to better PQ?



> 3. A contract with Voom


If they bought Voom it is pretty reasonable to assume that such a contract would be easy to come by.



> I'd also like to nip the "Liberty owns DirecTV" talk in the bud. Liberty is negotiating for a controlling interest in DirecTV; not outright ownership.


Split hairs much? The reality of those two things is miniscule. With controlling interest you control the direction of the company and what goes on. That is how it works. You don't require outright ownership of a public company to call all the shots. In fact you don't require much ownership at all for all practical purposes.



> DirecTV already has access to Voom should they choose to carry it. They just don't have the means to do so at this time. Voom (nor Dish Network) is holding up the process.


Really? Are you privy to all the negotiations between the two? You know the involvement of all the players, Voom's relationship with Dish, and how that might impact a contract with DirecTV as well? Given you lack of understanding of business, I am not sure you have a very firm grasp on this.

To recap, the general idea was and is, Liberty buys Voom. That would be interesting for DirecTV subscribers because Liberty is taking over controlling interest in DirecTV. This enhances the possibility and makes it entirely probable that Voom could show up on DirecTV in the future. Irregardless of how they might or might not be able to do so now, the reality is that such a move makes it much more likely. On top of all that, people seem to be looking at it understanding more bandwidth is needed before anything like that could be done.



> What's being suggested here is akin to saying that you might be able to get a Mercedes V8 engine in a Neon because Daimler bought Chrysler.


Someone call the analogy police.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

While I see no value whatsoever in the Voom channels myself personally, there clearly is at least some level of market demand for them, as demonstrated by the (albeit limited) original Voom subscribers, as well as those who migrated and/or signed up for them on E*.

Based on the accelerated HDTV sales and increasing market demand, I would forecast that the addition of the Voom HD channels to D*TV, as well as the planned additions at D*TV of additional overall national HD channels some time in 2007 (after the new sats go up) will only help fuel the growing lust for HD (If, of course, there isn't a significant cost impact). From a business stance, it makes sense.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Probably the main reason Voom HD isn't already on DirecTV is that they just don't have the capacity to do it. Once the new sats go up this year they will. Liberty owning Voom just makes it easier to negotiate a price when the time comes.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> While I see no value whatsoever in the Voom channels myself personally, there clearly is at least some level of market demand for them, as demonstrated by the (albeit limited) original Voom subscribers, as well as those who migrated and/or signed up for them on E*.


Now that I have had HDTV for a couple of years and the novelty has worn off, my opinion is that you will watch the same kind of programming in HD that you watched in SD. Out of the whole HD package, I watch Discover HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, Rave, Monster, and once in a while Kung Fu. My wife likes the Home and Garden HD channel, but typically doesn't turn on the HD projector to watch it.

Just this week we caught a great Fleetwood Mac concert on Rave. We cranked up the volume on the Home Theater surround sound system and rocked the house! I even turned up the subwoofer.

If you like sports, you will love sports in HD. I still watch some of the SD channels, because the programming is more to my taste. I bet you will do the same.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't watched the Voom channels on E since the first month I got the Hd package. Especially Hd family they just repeat the same show about every 3 days. So if we lose the Voom channels I would not be too disappointed. Max.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> While I see no value whatsoever in the Voom channels myself personally, there clearly is at least some level of market demand for them, as demonstrated by the (albeit limited) original Voom subscribers, as well as those who migrated and/or signed up for them on E*.


Isn't your position similar to a man who doesn't see the benefits of an improved feminine hygiene product design? It hardly seems fair to pass judgment on something that you don't have regular access to.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

cbearnm said:


> If Voom is going to add to the cost of HD, please make it a premium, like HBO. There is really very little that I would watch. I am not one that will watch something jsut because it's HD, I want content that is entertaining. I have a hunch that, if this happens, we are going to see the HD package go up to $15 or so.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see.


E* subs are paying $20.00 for the HD package.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

How much bigger are the dishes going to be?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gomezma1 said:


> How much bigger are the dishes going to be?


Bigger then what? The new 5 LNB dishes (either the AT-9 or the new Slimline) are all that is supposed to be needed for any new HD from D*.

But that could all change if the rumored 'cooperation' between D* and E* for services happens.


----------



## traderfjp (Dec 25, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I would welcome Voom channels and would pay extra. However, I wouldn't switch to Dish for just those channels since 80% of what I watch now is available in HD. I have all my HD locals and watch a lot of Discovery.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

gomezma1 said:


> How much bigger are the dishes going to be?


No bigger then the 5LNB today. The 2 new sats this year are going up at 99 and 103, which is the whole reason the 5LNB exists.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> No bigger then the 5LNB today. The 2 new sats this year are going up at 99 and 103, which is the whole reason the 5LNB exists.


It's my understanding that the 5LNB dish is sized so that it can span across all the D* satellites. Since that's almost 90 degrees, I wouldn't think there could be a need for anything larger. Certainly there's plenty of open sky even if they do add 30-40 new satellites (that's "if", not when -- I know nothing).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

richlife said:


> It's my understanding that the 5LNB dish is sized so that it can span across all the D* satellites.


Not quiet true. It can't see DirecTV-1 that's at 72.5 that provides a number of local cities SD channels. It also doesn't see Galaxy-3C at 95.0 that carries a good number of international channels.


----------



## Lightsluvr (Dec 31, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Well...isn't that interesting. I've never seen any of the Voom channels. But from comments I've read they're not so great. Is this a good thing just from a "more HD channels" standpoint????


Since the VOOM *network* pulled the plug a year or so ago, the only place I have seen the (remaining) VOOM programming is at my local Wal-Mart! They use VOOM to demo on their HD products...

LL


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

richlife said:


> It's my understanding that the 5LNB dish is sized so that it can span across all the D* satellites. Since that's almost 90 degrees, I wouldn't think there could be a need for anything larger. Certainly there's plenty of open sky even if they do add 30-40 new satellites (that's "if", not when -- I know nothing).


RAD pointed out the exceptions. Vast majority of programming are found as follows:

101, 110, 119 - The "main" fleet and where all SD and most HD programming comes from today.
99, 103 - The new KA sats. This is where all new HD will come from and all current HD will move to over the next year or two.

The 5 LNB will get all 5 of these locations.

In addition, if you want various international programming such as from China, Vietnam and so forth those are located at 95 and require a separate dish to get.

And there are some small market SD locals found at 72.5. Those will most likely move over to 101/110/119 once bandwidth is freed up by moving HD to the KA sats. They only have a temporary lease at 72.5.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Those will most likely move over to 101/110/119 once bandwidth is freed up by moving HD to the KA sats.


The aforementioned HD programming is all CONUS. They wouldn't move locals to CONUS transponders. Any bandwidth that is freed up will likely be used for national SD content.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

harsh said:


> The aforementioned HD programming is all CONUS. They wouldn't move locals to CONUS transponders. Any bandwidth that is freed up will likely be used for national SD content.


Well, however it is they free up bandwidth they only have a temp lease on 72.5 and it's been the plan all along to get them over to the main fleet. They only did the 72.5 thing in the first place as it was an agreement with government to get locals to an x% of the country by a certain time.

And once they free up several CONUS transponders by getting HD off of them they can then use spotbeams in the place of a couple of them off the new sat they put up last year which has spotbeam cabability. It's important to remember that all the transponders at a slot, say 101, aren't all on 1 single satellite. They are spread amoung several satellites, all with different capabilities. So today transponder 2 may be CONUS but tomorrow they could use transponder 2 as a spotbeam instead off a different sat at the same 101 location.


----------



## Osmani (Dec 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As with the arguments with "what channels" should be dropped added.
> Each channel has a target audience.
> 
> There must be "someone" watching those channels (including the Voom), or they would have no $$$ value


Doesn't VOOM have a european soccer channel showing soccer from La Liga and some other games in HD? That would be an awesome addition IMO if my memory is correct.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Well, however it is they free up bandwidth they only have a temp lease on 72.5 and it's been the plan all along to get them over to the main fleet. They only did the 72.5 thing in the first place as it was an agreement with government to get locals to an x% of the country by a certain time.


Now that I think about it, this might be why the addition of more HD LIL will have to wait until DirecTV 10 is live (or later). DirecTV would appear to be completely maxed out on HD bandwidth for both spotbeams and CONUS until this coming fall.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Osmani said:


> Doesn't VOOM have a european soccer channel showing soccer from La Liga and some other games in HD?


According to their website, Voom offers the WorldsportHD channel (Dish Network channel 9477) which includes, among many other sports, world class soccer.


----------



## adamevans (Oct 24, 2006)

You know... I was going to bail on DirecTV as soon as I could afford to break the contract mainly because I REALLY wanted the Voom Game Play channel and because of some other issues I've had with them. I was planning on coming back if/when they got the 50-100 new HD channels and if they were any good. 

But... If there's a good chance they'll get the Voom channels, I might not bother making a temporary switch.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

adamevans said:


> But... If there's a good chance they'll get the Voom channels, I might not bother making a temporary switch.


It comes down to whether or not you can wait nine months to a year to see any new HD content. It might be worth trying cable until that time and maybe they would welcome you back with a "like new" customer offer.

To hang around and wait for something that should happen but might not is pretty hard to justify.


----------



## adamevans (Oct 24, 2006)

harsh said:


> To hang around and wait for something that should happen but might not is pretty hard to justify.


Yeah, but the hundreds of dollars it will cost me to break my contract and sign up with Dish make it easier to justify staying if the channel I want will eventually come to me.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

There are two ways D* could get the Voom channels--Once the bandwidth is there, they could negotiate carriage, or they could buy Voom's parent.

There's a good chance that one or the other will happen, although I'd feel better about it if they mentioned Voom in the press release or at CES.

I think nationwide HD RSNs is a pretty sure bet, considering D*'s longtime focus on being the leader in sports coverage.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I think if D* packages all the RSNs in a "Sports Pack" like they do, they really have to take the next step and provide them in HD (where available ). As HD becomes a bigger piece of things - especially for sports - an SD Sports Pack without the HD equivalent is pretty ridiculous.


----------

